# why do people mis-pronounce names of systems



## superspudz2000 (Oct 30, 2012)

it annoys me sometimes TV hosts of video game reviews shows and
youtube bloggers will speak things as they are written on paper.

for example

GBA - is NOT pronounced "Gee-Bee-Aye", its Game Boy Advance.
you dont spell out the letters, you say: "GameBoy Advance".
its only 1 extra syllable. how lazy do you have to be?

and NES. is called N - E - S. its not Nes, as in Loch Ness Monster, Nessie.

its like someone saying: "i just played Atari Two Six Zero Zero"
or a "Sony Pispe" instead of PSP, or a "Sony Pisstoo" instead of PS2


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 30, 2012)

Game Boy Advancetemp ?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 30, 2012)

Why do people create shit threads like this?


----------



## emigre (Oct 30, 2012)

I guess I should the FBI the Federal Bureau of Investigation according to your inane logic.


----------



## Mars_x (Oct 30, 2012)

Maybe its got something to do with language.
Most systems have the names written in english, but try to take that to another language...
For example, here in Mexico most people call the NES the "Nes", people here does not know the
correct pronunciation so they call it a Nintendo or a Nes for short.
As for the PSP people calls it like that, like some things, sometimes they know how to pronounce them
in english, its pretty weird.

Mostly I think its because most game companies dont bother to actually give the correct pronunciation
so we are stuck to guessing it when we read it somewhere else, or just users trying to shorten even
further the name for time's sake, for example: X360 or plain 360... you will never hear Microsoft call
it's system that, for them its *XBOX 360*.

But anyways, why would you call the NES (N - E - S) but the GBA with the full name?
Now that's just contradictory.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Oct 30, 2012)

This is the dumbest post. Nobody says Gameboy advance temp. Its GBAtemp. G-B-A is the abbreviation its completely fine to say that. Thats like saying i'm going to go play my Nintendo Dual Screen.

also nobody says nes. Everyone says N-E-S, and nobody says Pispe either


----------



## Carnivean (Oct 30, 2012)

> also nobody says nes. Everyone says N-E-S


Yes they do. It's very much a case of local pronunciation.


----------



## Alexrose (Oct 30, 2012)

Uhh.. I say "nez" and "snez"

The reason you wouldn't say PS2 as Pss 2 is because there's not enough vowels. It's like you'd say "nasa" instead of "enn ay ess ay" but you wouldn't say "russperb" instead of "RSPB".

And of course you'd say "gee bee ay" because it removes a syllable and 4 phonemes. Why abbreviate at all? Why not TYPE Gameboy Advance then instead of typing GBA? It's exactly the same logic. It takes longer to say Gameboy Advance.

I can't believe how stupid this thread is.


----------



## superspudz2000 (Oct 30, 2012)

> This is the dumbest post. Nobody says Gameboy advance temp. Its GBAtemp. G-B-A is the abbreviation its completely fine to say that. Thats like saying i'm going to go play my Nintendo Dual Screen.


 
GBATemp is a word only used on the internet, so when we read
it some where, we see "Gameboyadvance Temp Dot Net".

your mind makes associations when you read something.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 30, 2012)

GEE BEE EEHYEE

It's not mispronouncing it's just shortening.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> GBATemp is a word only used on the internet, so when we read
> it some where, we see "Gameboyadvance Temp Dot Net".
> 
> your mind makes associations when you read something.


No, I'm pretty sure everyone reads it as Gee-Bee-Aye Temp


----------



## Alexrose (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> GBATemp is a word only used on the internet, so when we read
> it some where, we see "Gameboyadvance Temp Dot Net".
> 
> your mind makes associations when you read something.


 
I literally don't read it as Gameboyadvance Temp Dot Net.

I read it as gee bee ay temp.

If you hand me a GBA, I will go, "Oh look, it's a GBA", not "Look, it's a Gameboy Advance".

If I were to tell someone in person I would say, "Go to gee bee ay temp dot net".

When you see something about CERN do you go "Oh look, CERN found the Higgs Boson", or do you go "OH LOOK, THE EUROPEAN CENTRE OF NUCLEAR RESEARCH FOUND THE HIGGS BOSON". Like a fucking downy.

You're just wrong. You're so very, very wrong. I think you're starting to realise you're wrong and now you're trying to justify it not only to us but yourself, because you've started to realise how fucking stupid this thread is.


----------



## superspudz2000 (Oct 30, 2012)

hmm. well thats the way i usually say it in my mind.

i know GBA means Gameboy advance, so my mind says
_double U dot GBATemp...GBA is Gameboy advance...dot net_


----------



## Alexrose (Oct 30, 2012)

I middle click the GBATemp tab on my browser.

And I never type www.

Because who the hell types www. ? Primary school teachers?

And you must type pretty slow if you have time to think "gameboy advance" in the split second it should take to type gba.


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey guys I love to pronounce GBA Gee Bee Ay-
Huh, what's this thread with almost no good intentions?


----------



## superspudz2000 (Oct 30, 2012)

fgh

Ahem....where do you see the abbreviation G.B.A. ?

Nintendo Officially released the Gameboy Advance, they never put any code on it.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2012)

Fuck sake, Ess-you-pee-ee-arr-ess-pee-you-dee-zed-two-zero-zero-zero if something so fucking petty like that bothers you, it's best you just stop living now man! Seriously, don't start having relationships, working or anything because it'll be way too much for you.


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> fgh
> 
> Ahem....where do you see the abbreviation G.B.A. ?
> 
> Nintendo Officially released the Gameboy Advance, they never put any code on it.


Hey look it's the box of the gee bee a-
Huh? What were you saying?
I'm sorry but I just have to protest to this thread...


----------



## Mars_x (Oct 30, 2012)

Most people here are gamers, that's why this thread is problematic to most.
Non specialized consumers and ignorant TV hosts have real trouble having the
knowledge to call a system with the right name.

To answer your question:
- Because of ignorance
- Because people try to shorten the name
- Because of a language barrier
- Because companies didn't made the name specific enough
- Because some users only see the name in text form


----------



## Alexrose (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> fgh
> 
> Ahem....where do you see the abbreviation G.B.A. ?
> 
> Nintendo Officially released the Gameboy Advance, they never put any code on it.


 
OH SORRY.

I DIDN'T REALISE WE NEEDED THE OFFICIAL MAKERS' PERMISSION TO MAKE AN ABBREVIATION.

BETTER CANCEL MY GTA V PREORDER.

Lol j/k I wouldn't order gta v.


----------



## superspudz2000 (Oct 30, 2012)

it reminds me of how the chiptune community call an
original game boy a "DMG" and GB Pocket a "MGB"
or a Gamecube a GCN, instead of NGC.

whatever floats yer boat i suppose


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> fgh
> 
> Ahem....where do you see the abbreviation G.B.A. ?
> 
> Nintendo Officially released the Gameboy Advance, they never put any code on it.


Nintendo actually abbreviated it on the box and on cartridges.

Lets start a petition to change history and this forum must be called AGBtemp from now on.


----------



## Alexrose (Oct 30, 2012)

If I saw NGC I would think of the magazine. I say "Gamecube" because.. and wait for it..

Gamecube is two syllables, so it's quicker to say than GCN or NGC. Unlike Gameboy Advance -> GBA.


----------



## Alexrose (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> or a "Sony Pispe" instead of PSP, or a "Sony Pisstoo" instead of PS2


 
Dude.. I only just noticed how retarded this last statement is.

You defeated your own point in your first post.

You say "Pee Ess Pee" yourself, not "Playstation Portable". You say "Pee ess two", you don't say "Playstation Two"

So why the fuck would you say Gameboy Advance?

A DE DERIPTY DERPLETON


----------



## 06hypersonic60 (Oct 30, 2012)

No offence but this thread has no cense at all. Well I never heard someone say piss2 or piss3 in my country. Even tho, most of people where I live suck at english and pronounce most of games names wrong. And even if they do, why should we blame them? They're free to say whatever they want. And as said before, why do we say gbatemp not gameboy advence temp. I don't think anyone here pronounce it that way. Please correct me if I'm wrong. And again don't think me rude or something. Thats just my opinion


----------



## Alexrose (Oct 30, 2012)

Do you also say Nintendo Developers' System?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> it annoys me sometimes TV hosts of video game reviews shows and
> youtube bloggers will speak things as they are written on paper.
> 
> for example
> ...


How dare you say N - E - S? It's Nintendo Entertainment System!
How dare you say P - S - 2? It's PlayStation 2 (Two)!
How dare you say P - S - P? It's PlayStation Portable!

That was a propo your GBA comment. Name coining/clipping is an everyday occurrence, it happens with all proper nouns, not just console names. For example, when you travel to Washington, you don't say that you travel to Washington, District of Columbia - you either say that you travel to Washington or to D.C. When you order a BLT Sandwich, you don't say that you'd fancy a Bacon, Lettuce and Tomato sandwich, you just order a BLT. These are not mispronounciations or misspellings at all, they're just terms invented to make conversation smooth - it's a typical property of language. In fact, some of those terms, like or "Pi-es-three", or "Di-Es" are so well-integrated within language that the officials of Sony, Nintendo and Microsoft use them as well. Microsoft is lucky in this regard, as their consoles have names identical to their short forms, so it does not apply to them in the slightest. That said, nobody says that they're writing in "Microsoft Word, a part of the Microsoft Office Suite", they're just saying "Word" and everybody understands the reference.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Oct 30, 2012)

3bbb7 said:


> Nobody says Gameboy advance temp. Its GBAtemp. G-B-A is the abbreviation its completely fine to say that.


 
I'm sorry, but it's actually pronounced 'gibbatemp'.


----------



## superspudz2000 (Oct 30, 2012)

Alexrose said:


> Do you also say Nintendo Developers' System?


 
what, you mean the "Nintendo Dual Screen"?

i say nintendo DS, but at least pronounce the Nintendo,
instead of En-Dee-Ess NDS


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2012)

Fuck it, now a Spider-Man thread:


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 30, 2012)

I really don't get the point of this thread.
Seems like a petty issue and honestly I disagree. I prefer hearing people say GeeBeeAye instead of Gameboy Advance, it often works better and flows better in a spoken conversation.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I'm sorry, but it's actually pronounced 'gibbatemp'.


Everyone knows it's called Gubbatemp, you ignorant...


----------



## clonesniper666 (Oct 30, 2012)

I believe this is where the abbreviation started.


Spoiler










 
spoiler-ed for size of photo


----------



## Alexrose (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> what, you mean the "Nintendo Dual Screen"?
> 
> i say nintendo DS, but at least pronounce the Nintendo,
> instead of En-Dee-Ess NDS


 
No, I mean the Nintendo Developer's System.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Nintendo Developer's System


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2012)

Alexrose said:


> No, I mean the Nintendo Developer's System.
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Nintendo Developer's System


I was mortified when I found out that 3DS stood for 3 dimensional syphilis. It's part of the STD range, gotta catch 'em all!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Oct 30, 2012)

I respect your right to post what you want but this thread is fucking stupid.


----------



## superspudz2000 (Oct 30, 2012)

The difference is, PSP and PS2 is a official designation by sony.
the actor in a PSP commercial says "PSP, come out and play"

i have never heard GBA in a Nintendo commercial.
the same way Wii is not; (Double U Eye Eye).

the official designation for Nintendo systems is:
AGB, GCN, DMG, Etc.


----------



## Alexrose (Oct 30, 2012)

WII ISN'T AN ACRONYM. OH MY GOD.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 30, 2012)

Spoiler



*Maeda:* I've been involved since Sword of Seals for the GameBoy Advance. I've mainly been involved with planning and writing the scenario. With this game, I've also taken the role of the director.
*Iwata:* So you've been involved since the *GBA days*. Before that, were you perhaps in touch with the series as a gamer?
*Maeda:* That's right. I was a hard-core fan.
_~"What is Fire Emblem?" - "Iwata Asks" Interview, July 2010_


 
Somebody please correct Iwata, he doesn't know what the hell he's talking about, it's GameBoy Advance or "AGB"!


----------



## superspudz2000 (Oct 30, 2012)

Alexrose said:


> WII ISN'T AN ACRONYM. OH MY GOD.


 
yes but the official designation was the "Nintendo Revolution", later changed to Wii
my point: nobody calls it the "NR system", for Revolution.


----------



## nando (Oct 30, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Why do people create shit threads like this?


 

because canadians.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> yes but the official designation was the "Nintendo Revolution", later changed to Wii
> my point: nobody calls it the "NR system", for Revolution.


No, we call it the RN...fucking noob.

EDIT: Sorry I mean Arr-en


----------



## frogboy (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> yes but the official designation was the "Nintendo Revolution", later changed to Wii
> my point: nobody calls it the "NR system", for Revolution.


Duh, because it's not called the Revolution anymore.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> yes but the official designation was the "Nintendo Revolution", later changed to Wii
> my point: nobody calls it the "NR system", for Revolution.


Similarily the N64 was originally Ultra 64 - so what if Revolution was the official designation, the name is "Wii" and that's what we call it.

Only long terms are coined/clipped, for example PlayStation Three - it's a mouthful, so we say PS3. Similarily, GameBoy Advance is a mouthful, so we say GBA. Everybody understands the message, it's an acronym - G.ame B.oy A.dvance, it follows simple language rules which govern how acronyms are created.

The official designation or codename does not matter - the abbreviation is created from the final name of the product.


----------



## Zaertix (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> yes but the official designation was the "Nintendo Revolution", later changed to Wii
> my point: nobody calls it the "NR system", for Revolution.


 
No kiddo. The development name for the Double Yew Aye Aye, ITS WII YOU MORON.. was Nintendo Revolution. It was the code name, as the GCN was Project Dolphin, yet for retail...

THEY WERE BOTH CHANGED! *GASP*


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


>


 


WOW! The GBA's box is bigger than my penis...

edit: I wish I had a penis.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 30, 2012)

House on fire? Having a heart attack? Simply dial 0800-NINE-NINE-NINE.


----------



## AceWarhead (Oct 30, 2012)

I guess we can't say PC anymore... "Oh, lemme go and check on my Personal Computer"
Or iOS... "The newest iPhone Operating system update has arrived!"
Or Mac... "Hey, I got my new MacintoshBook pro!"
But anyway...
WHY ARE YOU SO WORRIED ABOUT SUCH A TRIVIAL SUBJECT?


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> fgh
> 
> Ahem....where do you see the abbreviation G.B.A. ?
> 
> Nintendo Officially released the Gameboy Advance, they never put any code on it.


Play Mario Kart DS, Mario Kart Wii and Mario Kart 7 and you see tracks like ''GBA Sky Circuit'' or ''GBA Bowser Castle''
Nintendo DOES uses the GBA letters


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 30, 2012)

It's funny that you think it's wrong to use the initials GBA, but it's wrong NOT to use the initials NES.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> what, you mean the "Nintendo Dual Screen"?
> 
> i say nintendo DS, but at least pronounce the Nintendo,
> instead of En-Dee-Ess NDS


DS means both dual screen and developers system also like said above WII IS NOT AN ACRONYM

http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/ds/faq.jsp#ds


----------



## Yepi69 (Oct 30, 2012)

And please don't make any more shit threads like this one, you get heavily insulted if you do.


----------



## 3bbb7 (Oct 30, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> It's funny that you think it's wrong to use the initials GBA, but it's wrong NOT to use the initials NES.


Exactly. wheres the NES on this box? all I see is Nintendo Entertainment System


----------



## Elrinth (Oct 30, 2012)

I say NES or Ness to Nintendo Entertainment System. It's very rare to hear people say simply the letters.

Back in the old days it was commonly know as 8bit, 8Bit Nintendo or simply Nintendo. "I'm going home to play some 8bit". EVERYONE knew from this that we were talking about the NES.
There were a few who had Sega Master System. That one was commonly known as Sega or Sega 8bit. That was until the Mega Drive was released ofcourse


----------



## superspudz2000 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Sony Executive:* we sell the PSP, PS2 and PS3

*Nintendo Executive:* we sold the NES, Game boy Advance, Nintendo DS.

*Atari Executive:* we sold the Atari Twenty Six Hundred,
the FiftyTwoHundred, and the SeventyEightHundred.

these are the proper designations terms.


----------



## suppow (Oct 30, 2012)

i once saw a guy on youtube saying "64" instead of "N64" or "Nintendo 64" just to annoy people lol, i guess that would bother you.

you know what kinda stuff bothers me though? things like people saying "pokyman" instead of "pokemon"
or "inneresting" instead of "intresting" or "romannic" instead of "romantic"
argh


----------



## 3bbb7 (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> *Sony Executive:* we sell the PSP, PS2 and PS3
> 
> *Nintendo Executive:* we sold the NES, Game boy Advance, Nintendo DS.
> 
> ...


Do you work for sony? Do you work for nintendo? Do you work for atari? No. can you state what the proper terms are? No.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> (...)these are the proper designations terms.


And _automobile_ is the designated term for _car_, which doesn't stop us from saying _car_ because _car_ happens to be easier to pronounce. _Car_ isn't an acronym of course, at some point in history it used to be a neologism, but it was so popular that it entered dictionaries - that's how new words are created and there's nothing weird about this process.

As several people have told you, creating acronyms is a normal process that most long terms go through in order to improve fluent communication. GameBoy Advance may be the name of the product, but I already posted an example where even a Nintendo representative, and not just any representative - Iwata himself uses the term "GBA". It's not uncommon.

If those bother you, imagine how people from countries which did not share the same phonetical patterns pronounce those names, even when proper. In Poland, the "En-ee-es" is in fact "N-es" without the initial "e" sound, the "Pee-es-Pee" is in fact "Pe-es-pe", and the "Ex-Box" is actually "Ix-box".

By the way, you mistake "pronounciation", which is the act of pronouncing (clusters of) sounds with "the use of proper names".


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> *Sony Executive:* we sell the PSP, PS2 and PS3
> 
> *Nintendo Executive:* we sold the NES, Game boy Advance, Nintendo DS.
> 
> ...


People have nicknames for things and a lot of them stick. That is all they are, accept it and move on with life.

BTW It's actually Atari two thousand six hundred.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh look

Canadians can be retarded too...
This is a dark day.


PS: I totally agree it's N-E-S...who the hell says Ness. We ain't talkin' about Earthbound here.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> And _automobile_ is the designated term for _car_, which doesn't stop us from saying _car_ because _car_ happens to be easier to pronounce. _Car_ isn't an acronym of course, at some point in history it used to be a neologism, but it was so popular that it entered dictionaries - that's how new words are created and there's nothing weird about this process.
> 
> As several people have told you, creating acronyms is a normal process that most long terms go through in order to improve fluent communication. GameBoy Advance may be the name of the product, but I already posted an example where even a Nintendo representative, and not just any representative - Iwata himself uses the term "GBA". It's not uncommon.


He's a lost cause Foxi, he's making you try way too hard. :/ Just let him do what he wants. I'll be right there with the people that poke fun at him for being dumb. >.>


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> BTW It's actually Atari two thousand six hundred.


Are you sure it wasn't an Atari twenty-six hundred?

Because that's an acceptable name as well.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow this thread is painful. 

OP, lets just agree that you are wrong.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> *Sony Executive:* we sell the PSP, PS2 and PS3
> 
> *Nintendo Executive:* we sold the NES, Game boy Advance, Nintendo DS.
> 
> ...


I seriously don't get what you are getting so worked up about. This would like complaining about people calling a television a TV or a bicycle a bike.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Are you sure it wasn't an Atari twenty-six hundred?
> 
> Because that's an acceptable name as well.


ITS MY FUCKING NICKNAME!!!!!!!ONEONE etc...I mean EEE-TEEE_SEEE

Actually we just called them Atari's.

This commercial is fucking rad:


----------



## superspudz2000 (Oct 30, 2012)

3bbb7 said:


> Do you work for sony? Do you work for nintendo? Do you work for atari? No. can you state what the proper terms are? No.


 
like i said, the TV commercials never say GBA,
they have taglines like _"the all new Gameboy Advance, buy it now"_,
or _"PSP, get you game on"_, i know its PSP because *Sony Coined the Phrase*.
otherwise we would have called it "handheld playstation" or "Sony portable"

only old TV Hosts that read off teleprompters say it GBA.


----------



## AceWarhead (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> like i said, the TV commercials never say GBA,
> they have taglines like _"the all new Gameboy Advance, buy it now"_,
> or _"PSP, get you game on"_, i know its PSP because *Sony Coined the Phrase*.
> otherwise we would have called it "handheld playstation" or "Sony portable"
> ...


Actually, No.
As Foxi already stated, Iwata, a worker FOR NINTENDO since its early days, has said GBA, actually saying, or PRONOUNCING, Gee-bee-a.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> fgh
> 
> Ahem....where do you see the abbreviation G.B.A. ?
> 
> Nintendo Officially released the Gameboy Advance, they never put any code on it.


 
Oh, BFD, look at the bottom left corner of the box, it says "ABG-001" the system code for "Advanced Game Boy".  Other systems have them, too, the Gamecube is often abbreviated as GCN, and they are widely accepted, heck, even in Japan they phonetically call it "GBA" because saying "ゲームボイーアドバンス” is quite a mouthful to say.  If you don't like abbreviations and how they're pronounced, then stop being a pillock about it.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd say just deal with it. People can say whatever they want, and it really doesn't matter.

On a related note, I pronounce DSiXL as a single word.



the_randomizer said:


> Oh, BFD, look at the bottom left corner of the box, it says "ABG-001" the system code for "Advanced Game Boy". Other systems have them, too, the Gamecube is often abbreviated as GCN, and they are widely accepted, heck, even in Japan they phonetically call it "GBA" because saying "ゲームボイーアドバンス” is quite a mouthful to say. If you don't like abbreviations and how they're pronounced, then stop being a pillock about it.


Actually, the model number of the Gamecube is DOL. Just like how the DS was NTR, the DS lite was USG, and the Wii was RVL.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 30, 2012)

Alrighty then, kind sir. Please, continue driving your automobile (NOT car) back and forth your place of employment (NOT work) and/or educational establishment (NOT school), withdraw legal tender (NOT money) from automated teller machines (NOT ATM's), browse the World Wide Web (NOT the Internet, even though World Wide Web does not even mean "Internet") on your Personal Computer (NOT PC) with its wonderful IBM-Compatible Central Processing Unit (NOT CPU) while pointing at icons, buttons and hyperlinks (NOT links) with your Computer Pointing Device (NOT mouse) while I proceed to report this thread for lack of substance.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 30, 2012)

I was so happy to see the Temp come back, but if this is what we have to welcome us...

"Sometimes, hacked is better."


----------



## suppow (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> yes but the official designation was the "Nintendo Revolution", later changed to Wii
> my point: nobody calls it the "NR system", for Revolution.


i think it would be REV or NRV, i can recall the serial code atm.


----------



## suppow (Oct 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Alrighty then, kind sir. Please, continue driving your automobile (NOT car) back and forth your place of employment (NOT work) and/or educational establishment (NOT school), withdraw legal tender (NOT money) from automated teller machines (NOT ATM's), browse the World Wide Web (NOT the Internet, even though World Wide Web does not even mean "Internet") on your Personal Computer (NOT PC) with its wonderful IBM-Compatible Central Processing Unit (NOT CPU) while pointing at icons, buttons and hyperlinks (NOT links) with your Computer Pointing Device (NOT mouse) while I proceed to report this thread for lack of substance.


Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum.

very soon, very soon...


----------



## 3bbb7 (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> like i said, the TV commercials never say GBA,
> they have taglines like _"the all new Gameboy Advance, buy it now"_,
> or _"PSP, get you game on"_, i know its PSP because *Sony Coined the Phrase*.
> otherwise we would have called it "handheld playstation" or "Sony portable"
> ...


just because they say it like that on the commercials doesn't mean that it's wrong. Why would they say GBA on the commercial anyway? If they say GBA, a first time buyer might not know what it is. If they say the full name, Gameboy Advance then people will say, "Oh a gameboy I will get that". 
I can almost guarantee you if you asked a nintendo employee if its wrong to say GBA then they will say no.


----------



## superspudz2000 (Oct 30, 2012)

im sorry i have to say this... who the **** is Iwata?

Goes to Wikipedia........

ok, hes the president of nintendo, big deal hes no Shigeru Miyamoto,
yet i allready knew that Reggie Fils-Aime is the president of NOA.

bosses are usually less informed than the employees.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 30, 2012)

If I could choose my preference over this thread existing or the site being shut down. I would choose the latter.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 30, 2012)

superspudz2000 said:


> im sorry i have to say this... who the **** is Iwata?
> 
> Goes to Wikipedia........
> 
> ...


Right, right - the troll revealed its face.

You can't get any higher than "President of Nintendo", I think he knows how to call his own products.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2012)

suppow said:


> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum.
> 
> very soon, very soon...


Google translate:
This page is available, however, but because occasionally circumstances occur in which toil and pain can procure him some great. To take a trivial example, which of us ever undertakes laborious physical exercise, except to obtain some advantage from it. Or desires to obtain pain in the bullet train to find fault with in the pleasure of pain that produces no resultant good to flee. These cases are perfectly account of the system, the fault of those who are in the original text: this is to sink.


----------



## Issac (Oct 30, 2012)

my brain hurts.

also, i say Ness in swedish, but EN-EE-ESS in english.
and I also think Ness in earthbound got that name from ... the NES? no?

And dude, sony have said Playstation Portable in TV adds as well. and on shows like E3... "Puray suteeshun portabulu"... quite often. Just as ninty has said GBA.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks like the sodding troll shows his true colors.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 30, 2012)

The only thing tempting me to leave this thread open
is the fact that it's not whining about bringing the old forum back.

But that's just not enough.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well guys, It is with great discomfort that I welcome you to the first non-sensical thread of GBAtemp v4. XD


----------



## Another World (Oct 30, 2012)

> An abbreviation (from Latin brevis, meaning short) is a shortened form of a word or phrase. Usually, but not always, it consists of a letter or group of letters taken from the word or phrase. For example, the word abbreviation can itself be represented by the abbreviation abbr., abbrv. or abbrev.



the abbreviation of Gameboy Advance is GBA.
Playstation Portable is PSP.
Playstation 3 is PS3.
etc...

Saying the abbreviation out loud as opposed to the full name is not an incorrect use of language. 

-another world


----------

